

3D video conferencing is now possible with realfaces.org - roryc89
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5C1OVLiDBE&t=0m50s

======
roryc89
This is a link to a live demo. The website is at
[http://realfaces.org](http://realfaces.org)

